# تعليم برنامج Pipe flow expert



## فروسي (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف تحية اخواني 
بداية احب احييكم على هذا الجمع المبارك وعلى هذه الفائدة العظيمة والجهود الجبارة اللي تبذلوها في سبيل نشر العلم والمعلومة الصحيحة وكل ما من شأنه ان يعم بالفائدة على الجميع
اخواني ارجو ان ما يكون طلبي ثقيلا عليكم
هذه اول مرة اشارك في المنتدى 
اذا امكن اي شخص يعرف مصدر او كتاب او اي رابط لتعليم برنامج Pipe flow expert
حاجتي لهذا الموضوع كبيرة فارجو ان تأخذوه بنظر الاعتبار
انا ممتن جدا مقدما لكل من سيمر من هنا 
واكرر اتمنى ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم بطلبي
تحية لكم جميعا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فروسي (20 يونيو 2009)

اخواني ارجو الرد لحاجتي الماسة للموضوع
تحياتي


----------



## سامرالجادلي (24 يونيو 2009)

النعليم تجدة في خيار help للبرنامج و يوجد بعض الامثلة التي تساعدك على أستخدام البرنامج بشكل جيد 
وفقك الله


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تستطيع البحث على موقع يوتيوب فيها مقاطع فيديو تعليمية 
وعندي طلب هل تستطيع تحميل البرنامج مع رقم التسجيل 
واكون شاكرا" لك


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (9 يناير 2010)

http://video.google.com/videosearch?...num=4&ct=title
اخى الكريم هذا رابط به مقاطع فيديو على اليوتيوب لشرح البرنامج ولكنها باللغة الانجليزية ارجو ان تجد فيها الفائدة


----------



## amr amr (2 نوفمبر 2011)

over thank you very much


----------

